# Fur con in illinois?



## MathiasLupen (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone know of any cons happin in illinois, particularly located around the central region?


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2009)

Midwest furfest, although that just happened less than a month ago... =/


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 15, 2009)

Nick said:


> Midwest furfest, although that just happened less than a month ago... =/


 
GOD DAMMIT me and my horrible timing. Oh and Blink 182 is just the best.


----------

